# Mark 2 trigger



## gunr (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello All,
I'm thinking about a Volquartzen trigger for my Mark 2 slabside.
Have any of you had any experience with these?
It say "drop in"...is it really?
Thanks gunr


----------



## gunr (Nov 3, 2009)

After finding the site online and finding a video that took 5 minutes to replace the whole thing I'm making an order to get one.
gunr


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

Several features of replacement triggers for the MK II and MK III are useful: pre-travel adjustment and over-travel adjustment. Being able to do the adjustments without taking things apart is an advantage, but not essential. Shape and contour of the trigger are a matter of personal preference. I have used Marvel triggers in mine, with VQ sears. The MK II kept its hammer and the MK IIIs got VQ MK II hammers as a way of eliminating the mag safety. The trigger should be a drop in, but it could take a little fitting. Getting the other parts back together and getting things dialed in the way I wanted them, at least for a hamfisted guy like me, is more than a 5 min. job.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

I bought an MK2 target with all of the Volksquarden stuff already installed, not sure how easy it is but the gun is incredible with it..I have the accuracy upgrade kit, which has the trigger, plus a compensator, slide release, sights, and some internal parts. The gun is beautiful and shoots so accurate its scary.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

By the way even with all of the upgrades I am now at over 1600 rounds with only one fte. And that was from a box of bulk amo, the rest of the box and everything else I put in it shoots perfect. Well made stuff.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Any of the aftermarket triggers for the Ruger Mark I, II, III & 22/45 pistols can have pre-travel and over-travel screws installed, if the trigger lacks either of those adjustment screws. I've added those adjustment screws to the Ruger factory trigger, and installed steel pivot pin bushings to correct the elliptical pivot pin bore often found with the factory triggers. The *Marvel* was a very good replacement trigger. Too bad it's no longer available.



Here's a Ruger factory (aluminum) trigger where the pivot pin bore is in the process of being corrected. Adding pre and over-travel screws is a worthwhile modification:


----------

